
Bitbucket is down? - lentinjoseph
https://bitbucket.org/
======
8draco8
Yes, it's down for me. Their status page shows all systems green
[https://status.bitbucket.org/](https://status.bitbucket.org/) but that's
probably a mistake. On Twitter they was saying about some issues 9 hour ago
but it's quiet now
[https://twitter.com/BitbucketStatus](https://twitter.com/BitbucketStatus)
That's a shame that virtually every time when any of the big sites is down
their status pages seems to be the least reliable source of information.

~~~
flipp3r
They've updated it to Major Outage and posted on twitter, albeit 17 minutes
after the fact.

------
AegirLeet
It's down, status has been updated:
[https://status.bitbucket.org/](https://status.bitbucket.org/)

"Investigating - Bitbucket is currently unavailable. We are investigating with
urgency."

Update 08:28 UTC: "Monitoring - Bitbucket services are back online. We are
closely monitoring services as they recover."

------
batina
I get "Internal Server Error" when I try to access it.

~~~
causeisunknown
same here

------
bufferoverflow
Works for me.

~~~
lun4r
pushing seems to work but the website shows me 'Internal Server Error'

~~~
wartakode
me too, access url from web browser show 'Internal Server Error'

~~~
bufferoverflow
I just tried again, works fine. Here's a screenshot:

[https://image.ibb.co/dfTm3A/Screenshot-2018-10-25-10-07-23.p...](https://image.ibb.co/dfTm3A/Screenshot-2018-10-25-10-07-23.png)

~~~
flipp3r
That's interesting. It's down for everyone at my company also. I've even tried
connecting from different countries over VPN but to no avail..

Edit: If you go to the homepage without previous cookies, it works. However if
you try to log in you'll see errors only.

